# Coca-Cola Copycats



## jblaylock (Mar 2, 2013)

Hello everybody,

 I normally post here on Pepsi related items and usually don't seek coke or coke related things out, but I am today.  I picked up a few copycats and a coke from a flea-market and I need some info on them.  I read most threads here so I knew I should buy them to save them and possibly help them into hands that want them.  Please let me know any information (year of production, etc...) and current value if you know it, I'd like to know if I made a good buying decision.

 1.  4 Coca-Cola Copycats






 2. Ozo-Ola
 This bottle has Ozo-Ola in the middle of  "Property of Monarch Bottling Co. - Chattanooga, Tenn"
 This one is in fairly good shape.  There is a breakline on the inside of the bottle, you can't feel it from the outside.









 3.  My Coca-Co - Dark
 This is from Lexington, KY.  It is darker than the other one.  It has a large "C" on the bottom
 There are a few chips on the inside and outside, but otherwise in good shape









 This is the worst chip, its on the inside





 4. My Coca-Co - Light
 This is the same as the other, but a lighter Amber.  This bottle is okay, but the bottom has a big piece missing and it doesn't sit straight.













 5. My Coca-Co - Green
 This is from Lexington, KY also, same as the other but a greenish color
 This bottle is in good shape overall, no chips/cracks.









 6.  Coca-Cola
 This is an amber straight side from Lexington KY
 The bottle is in good shape exept for the lip













 Thanks in advance from all you experts out there.  Any info you have is much much appreciated.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 2, 2013)

Josh ~

 Cool bottles.

 If you haven't already seen this thread from 2010 I thought you and others might enjoy it ...

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/my-Copycat-Cola's/m-323739/tm.htm

 Bob


----------



## jblaylock (Mar 2, 2013)

Bob,

 I have seen and read that thread several times. I was looking for a little more info though, years of operation and value. I plan on giving the coke to a relative, but do plan on selling the others...have to fund my Pepsi collecting somehow. Any addition info you have would really help. Thanks


----------



## cc6pack (Mar 2, 2013)

Here's a little on my cola


  ( celery cola ) Dennis Smith has a lot of history on the knock offs

J.C. Mayfield, an American businessman, bought one third of the rights to the Pemberton Medicine Company (founded by John Pemberton) in 1888. Mayfield was under the mistaken impression that he had acquired the rights to Coca-Cola, but in fact Pemberton had already sold a stake to the formula to two other individuals, Margaret Dozier and Woolfolk Walker. Moreover, Pemberton sold the rights to manufacture Coca-Cola a second time that year, to Asa Candler.

 Mayfield nevertheless reincorporated the Pemberton Medicine Company in 1894, as the Wine Coca Company, and attempted to continue selling Coca-Cola (under the name of Pemberton's French Wine Coca, but with the formula modified to resemble Coke).

 His ex-wife, under the pseudonym Diva Brown also attempted to sell a Coca-Cola imitation, called My-Cola. She claimed her beverage used Pemberton's original formula, although Mayfield disputed it.


----------



## 2find4me (Mar 2, 2013)

Does anyone have a Celery Cola from AL?


----------



## CreekWalker (Mar 2, 2013)

Yes, I do, from Birmingham.


----------



## CreekWalker (Mar 2, 2013)

Great ol' copy cats, good luck!!


----------



## jblaylock (Mar 3, 2013)

So does anybody know the market value for the Ozo and My Coca?


----------



## celerycola (Mar 3, 2013)

The Lexington My Coca bottles sell for $20-$40 in good condition. Aqua is scarcer but the amber sells better. Ozo-Olo about the same. Both companies started in 1910 and operated until WWII.

 If the Ozo-Olo has no defects I may be interested.


----------



## jblaylock (Mar 3, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  celerycola
> 
> The Lexington My Coca bottles sell for $20-$40 in good condition. Aqua is scarcer but the amber sells better. Ozo-Olo about the same. Both companies started in 1910 and operated until WWII.
> 
> If the Ozo-Olo has no defects I may be interested.


 
 Thank you for the info.

 There is a some damage on the inside of the Ozo-Olo.  If you are still interested, make me a fair offer.


----------



## celerycola (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for the pics. Too bad about the damage.


----------



## jblaylock (Mar 3, 2013)

Yeah it is, if you still want it, I want you to have it. What's a fair price for that?


----------

